# [SOLVED] n00b asks help (wireless problem) [b43]

## GioFX

Hi,

Im a new gentoo user.

I have a problem with my wireless card: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11a/b/g (rev 01)

iwconfig:

```

wlan0  IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:""

          Mode:Managed  Channel:0  Access Point: Not-Associated

          Tx-Power=0 dBm

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

but when i try to activate my card:

```

sickcoder giofx:~# ifconfig wlan0 up

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory

```

Can anyone help me out?

----------

## MorpheuS.Ibis

have you followed http://gentoo-wiki.com/Broadcom_43xx ?

----------

## GioFX

 *MorpheuS.Ibis wrote:*   

> have you followed http://gentoo-wiki.com/Broadcom_43xx ?

 

there is not my card, only the rev 2, but my is the first rev.

----------

## d2_racing

Hi can you post that plz :

```

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

# cd /etc/init.d && ls -la

# dmesg | grep -i wlan0

```

----------

## GioFX

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Hi can you post that plz :
> 
> ```
> 
> # ifconfig -a
> ...

 

thanks for your answer

```

sickcoder giofx # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:xx:36:xx:A4:xx

          inet addr:192.168.1.6  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::216:36ff:fef7:a45a/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:10260 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:7212 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:13315312 (12.6 Mb)  TX bytes:1178390 (1.1 Mb)

          Interrupt:20 Base address:0x8000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:4043 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:4043 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:1915182 (1.8 Mb)  TX bytes:1915182 (1.8 Mb)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:xx:73:30:xx:xx

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-xx-73-30-xx-F1-xx-xx-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

```

sickcoder giofx # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:""

          Mode:Managed  Channel:0  Access Point: Not-Associated

          Tx-Power=0 dBm

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

```

sickcoder giofx # cd /etc/init.d && ls -la

total 208

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 Aug  7 01:09 .

drwxr-xr-x 59 root root  4096 Aug  8 10:48 ..

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  6557 Aug  5 14:47 alsasound

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3661 Feb 28 18:14 bootmisc

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1188 Feb 28 18:14 checkfs

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3226 Feb 28 18:14 checkroot

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3054 Feb 28 18:14 clock

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1429 Feb 28 18:14 consolefont

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1722 Jun 17 15:12 crypto-loop

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   277 Aug  5 04:24 cupsd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1152 Aug  5 11:47 dbus

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    21 Aug  4 23:05 depscan.sh -> ../../sbin/depscan.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   998 Aug  5 17:48 dnsextd

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    23 Aug  4 23:05 functions.sh -> ../../sbin/functions.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   756 Aug  6 17:28 fuse

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   951 Feb 12 18:18 gpm

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  5606 Feb 28 18:14 halt.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   433 Feb 28 18:14 hostname

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1874 Feb 28 18:14 keymaps

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   620 Feb 28 18:14 local

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2088 Feb 28 18:14 localmount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1247 Aug  5 17:48 mDNSResponderPosix

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   845 Aug  5 17:48 mdnsd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2947 Feb 28 18:14 modules

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     6 Aug  4 23:05 net.eth0 -> net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 30696 Feb 28 18:14 net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3311 Feb 28 18:14 netmount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1566 Feb 12 19:11 nscd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   670 Feb 28 18:14 numlock

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   745 Aug  7 01:09 privoxy

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   538 Aug  5 17:52 pwcheck

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   569 Jun 17 15:17 pydoc-2.4

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   666 Aug  5 22:19 pydoc-2.5

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   304 Feb 12 18:04 reboot.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   276 Feb 28 18:14 rmnologin

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   558 Aug  5 22:25 rsyncd

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    23 Aug  4 23:05 runscript.sh -> ../../sbin/runscript.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   525 Aug  5 17:52 saslauthd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   385 Feb 12 18:04 shutdown.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2114 Apr 11 19:16 sshd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1894 Aug  5 00:34 syslog-ng

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1568 Aug  7 01:02 tor

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   508 Aug  5 22:30 udev-postmount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   942 Feb 28 18:14 urandom

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   530 Aug  5 00:37 vixie-cron

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  5207 Aug  5 02:23 xdm

```

With dmesg | grep -i wlan0 i get no output, so i post only dmesg

```

Linux version 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 (root@sickcoder) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.2)) #1 SMP Thu Aug 7 17:54:32 CEST 2008

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009dc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009dc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000d0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000007ff00000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007ff00000 - 000000007ff17000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007ff17000 - 000000007ff80000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007ff80000 - 0000000080000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

1151MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

Scan SMP from c0000000 for 1024 bytes.

Scan SMP from c009fc00 for 1024 bytes.

Scan SMP from c00f0000 for 65536 bytes.

found SMP MP-table at [c00f8960] 000f8960

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 524032) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   229376

  HighMem    229376 ->   524032

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->   524032

On node 0 totalpages: 524032

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 1760 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 2302 pages used for memmap

  HighMem zone: 292354 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap

DMI present.

HP Pavilion dv9000z: using 0xed I/O delay port

ACPI: RSDP 000F8930, 0014 (r0 HP    )

ACPI: RSDT 7FF0DD1B, 0040 (r1 HPQOEM SLIC-MPC  6040000  LTP        0)

ACPI: FACP 7FF16B9A, 0074 (r1 HP     MCP51M    6040000 PTL_    F4240)

ACPI: DSDT 7FF0DD5B, 8E3F (r1 HP       MCP51M  6040000 MSFT  3000000)

ACPI: FACS 7FF17FC0, 0040

ACPI: SSDT 7FF16C0E, 0182 (r1 HP     POWERNOW  6040000  LTP        1)

ACPI: MCFG 7FF16D90, 003C (r1 HP       MCFG    6040000  LTP        0)

ACPI: HPET 7FF16DCC, 0038 (r1 PTLTD  HPETTBL   6040000  LTP        1)

ACPI: APIC 7FF16E04, 005E (r1 HP         APIC    6040000  LTP        0)

ACPI: BOOT 7FF16E62, 0028 (r1     HP $SBFTBL$  6040000  LTP        1)

ACPI: SLIC 7FF16E8A, 0176 (r1 HPQOEM SLIC-MPC  6040000  LTP        1)

ACPI: DMI detected: Hewlett-Packard

Detected use of extended apic ids on hypertransport bus

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:8 APIC version 16

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1 15:8 APIC version 16

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 17, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 88000000 (gap: 80000000:60000000)

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 519938

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda4 vga=0x318 video=vesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap  udev

mapped APIC to ffffb000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffa000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Detected 1607.310 MHz processor.

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 2070480k/2096128k available (2922k kernel code, 24480k reserved, 1129k data, 276k init, 1178624k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xffc74000 - 0xfffff000   (3628 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff400000 - 0xff800000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xff3fe000   ( 107 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)

      .init : 0xc04ff000 - 0xc0544000   ( 276 kB)

      .data : 0xc03da892 - 0xc04f4d78   (1129 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc03da892   (2922 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.

CPA: page pool initialized 1 of 1 pages preallocated

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3217.05 BogoMIPS (lpj=16085288)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

CPU 0(2) -> Core 0

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

Freeing SMP alternatives: 25k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

CPU0: AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-50 stepping 02

Booting processor 1/1 ip 2000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3214.75 BogoMIPS (lpj=16073774)

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

CPU 1(2) -> Core 1

AMD C1E detected late.  Force timer broadcast.

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU1: AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-50 stepping 02

Total of 2 processors activated (6431.81 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

Brought up 2 CPUs

CPU0 attaching sched-domain:

 domain 0: span 00000000,00000003

  groups: 00000000,00000001 00000000,00000002

CPU1 attaching sched-domain:

 domain 0: span 00000000,00000003

  groups: 00000000,00000002 00000000,00000001

net_namespace: 244 bytes

NET: Registered protocol family 16

EISA bus registered

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG for extended config space

PCI: Using configuration type 1

Setting up standard PCI resources

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored via DMI

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: EC: non-query interrupt received, switching to interrupt mode

ACPI: EC: GPE = 0x10, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

ACPI: EC: driver started in interrupt mode

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:10.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P2P0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.XVR0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.XVR1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.XVR2._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 5) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 7) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs 10) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LK1E] (IRQs 16) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LK2E] (IRQs 17) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LK3E] (IRQs 18) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LK4E] (IRQs 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs *10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LPMU] (IRQs 11) *10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUS0] (IRQs 22) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUS2] (IRQs 22) *7

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 20) *10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAZA] (IRQs 21) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] (IRQs 21) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMCI] (IRQs 21) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LPID] (IRQs 21) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LTID] (IRQs 23) *5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSI1] (IRQs 20) *10

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

system 00:00: iomem range 0xe0000000-0xefffffff could not be reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0xffc00000-0xffffffff could not be reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff could not be reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfeefffff could not be reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0xfed00000-0xfed00fff has been reserved

system 00:03: iomem range 0xe0000000-0xefffffff could not be reserved

system 00:04: ioport range 0x1000-0x107f has been reserved

system 00:04: ioport range 0x1080-0x10ff has been reserved

system 00:04: ioport range 0x1400-0x147f has been reserved

system 00:04: ioport range 0x1480-0x14ff has been reserved

system 00:04: ioport range 0x1800-0x187f has been reserved

system 00:04: ioport range 0x1880-0x18ff has been reserved

system 00:04: ioport range 0x2000-0x203f has been reserved

system 00:05: ioport range 0x360-0x361 has been reserved

system 00:05: ioport range 0x380-0x383 has been reserved

system 00:05: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LK4E] enabled at IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> Link [LK4E] -> GSI 19 (level, high) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:00.0 to 64

ssb: Sonics Silicon Backplane found on PCI device 0000:03:00.0

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:02.0

  IO window: 4000-4fff

  MEM window: 0xc4000000-0xc7ffffff

  PREFETCH window: 0x00000000ce200000-0x00000000ce3fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:03.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: 0xc8000000-0xcbffffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Failed to allocate mem resource #6:20000@e0000000 for 0000:05:00.0

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:04.0

  IO window: 5000-5fff

  MEM window: 0xcc000000-0xcdffffff

  PREFETCH window: 0x00000000d0000000-0x00000000dfffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:10.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: 0xce000000-0xce0fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:03.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:10.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 2542k freed

Simple Boot Flag at 0x36 set to 0x1

Machine check exception polling timer started.

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

squashfs: version 3.3 (2007/10/31) Phillip Lougher

NTFS driver 2.1.29 [Flags: R/O].

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 254)

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered (default)

pci 0000:05:00.0: Boot video device

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:02.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:02.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:03.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:03.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:03.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:04.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:04.0:pcie03]

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xf8880000, using 6144k, total 262144k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x32, linelength=4096, pages=1

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:c490

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00cc4c6, set palette = c00cc530

vesafb: pmi: ports = 3b4 3b5 3ba 3c0 3c1 3c4 3c5 3c6 3c7 3c8 3c9 3cc 3ce 3cf 3d0 3d1 3d2 3d3 3d4 3d5 3da

vesafb: scrolling: ywrap using protected mode interface, yres_virtual=1536

vesafb: Truecolor: size=8:8:8:8, shift=24:16:8:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

brd: module loaded

loop: module loaded

input: Macintosh mouse button emulation as /class/input/input0

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE-MCP51: 0000:00:0d.0 (rev f1) UDMA133 controller

NFORCE-MCP51: IDE controller (0x10de:0x0265 rev 0xf1) at  PCI slot 0000:00:0d.0

NFORCE-MCP51: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE-MCP51: BIOS didn't set cable bits correctly. Enabling workaround.

NFORCE-MCP51: IDE port disabled

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x3080-0x3087, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:PIO

Probing IDE interface ide0...

Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = 190024101 ns)

hda: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4084N, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hda: host max PIO5 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

hda: MWDMA2 mode selected

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hda: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-869.

iscsi: registered transport (tcp)

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

SCSI Media Changer driver v0.25

Driver 'ch' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

aoe: AoE v47 initialised.

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC0,PNP0f13:MSE0] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input1

EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 1

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 2

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 3

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 4

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 5

EISA: Detected 0 cards.

cpuidle: using governor ladder

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

RPC: Registered udp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

Using IPI Shortcut mode

Freeing unused kernel memory: 276k freed

No dock devices found.

libata version 3.00 loaded.

sata_nv 0000:00:0e.0: version 3.5

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:0e.0 (0005 -> 0007)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LTID] enabled at IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0e.0[A] -> Link [LTID] -> GSI 23 (level, high) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0e.0 to 64

scsi0 : sata_nv

scsi1 : sata_nv

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x30c0 ctl 0x30b4 bmdma 0x3090 irq 23

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x30b8 ctl 0x30b0 bmdma 0x3098 irq 23

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 6.2, id: 0x1a0b1, caps: 0xa04713/0x200000

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /class/input/input2

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-7: Hitachi HTS541616J9SA00, SB4OC7BP, max UDMA/100

ata1.00: 312581808 sectors, multi 16: LBA48

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Hitachi HTS54161 SB4O PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 312581808 512-byte hardware sectors (160042 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 312581808 512-byte hardware sectors (160042 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

NCR53c406a: no available ports found

scsi: <fdomain> Detection failed (no card)

GDT-HA: Storage RAID Controller Driver. Version: 3.05

GDT-HA: Found 0 PCI Storage RAID Controllers

qlogicfas: no cards were found, please specify I/O address and IRQ using iobase= and irq= optionsFailed initialization of WD-7000 SCSI card!

NCR53c406a: no available ports found

sym53c416.c: Version 1.0.0-ac

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.06

Copyright (c) 1999-2007 LSI Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.06

Fusion MPT FC Host driver 3.04.06

Fusion MPT SAS Host driver 3.04.06

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.002.

3ware 9000 Storage Controller device driver for Linux v2.26.02.010.

Compaq SMART2 Driver (v 2.6.0)

HP CISS Driver (v 3.6.20)

Adaptec aacraid driver 1.1-5[2455]-ms

megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.7 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 00:01:03 EST 2006)

megaraid: 2.20.5.1 (Release Date: Thu Nov 16 15:32:35 EST 2006)

megasas: 00.00.03.16-rc1 Thu. Nov. 07 10:09:32 PDT 2007

QLogic Fibre Channel HBA Driver

Emulex LightPulse Fibre Channel SCSI driver 8.2.5

Copyright(c) 2004-2008 Emulex.  All rights reserved.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUS2] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0b.1[B] -> Link [LUS2] -> GSI 22 (level, high) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.1 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:0b.1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: irq 22, io mem 0xc0005000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 2

usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

usb 1-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUS0] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0b.0[A] -> Link [LUS0] -> GSI 22 (level, high) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: irq 22, io mem 0xc0004000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

usb 2-2: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

input: Microsoft Microsoft 5-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM) as /class/input/input3

input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Microsoft Microsoft 5-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM)] on usb-0000:00:0b.0-2

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:07:05.0[A] -> Link [LNK1] -> GSI 5 (level, high) -> IRQ 5

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[5]  MMIO=[ce000000-ce0007ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/4]

device-mapper: uevent: version 1.0.3

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.13.0-ioctl (2007-10-18) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

async_tx: api initialized (async)

xor: automatically using best checksumming function: pIII_sse

   pIII_sse  :  4899.600 MB/sec

xor: using function: pIII_sse (4899.600 MB/sec)

raid6: int32x1    662 MB/s

raid6: int32x2    679 MB/s

raid6: int32x4    634 MB/s

raid6: int32x8    423 MB/s

raid6: mmxx1     1324 MB/s

raid6: mmxx2     2426 MB/s

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[009fc000bb3df000]

raid6: sse1x1    1308 MB/s

raid6: sse1x2    2180 MB/s

raid6: sse2x1    2236 MB/s

raid6: sse2x2    2993 MB/s

raid6: using algorithm sse2x2 (2993 MB/s)

md: raid6 personality registered for level 6

md: raid5 personality registered for level 5

md: raid4 personality registered for level 4

md: raid10 personality registered for level 10

JFS: nTxBlock = 8192, nTxLock = 65536

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.20-k2-NAPI

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (on-line)

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input4

forcedeth: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.61.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] enabled at IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.0[A] -> Link [LMAC] -> GSI 20 (level, high) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:14.0 to 64

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input5

ACPI: ACPI0007:00 is registered as cooling_device0

ACPI: ACPI0007:01 is registered as cooling_device1

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

input: Sleep Button (CM) as /class/input/input6

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

input: Lid Switch as /class/input/input7

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery absent)

ACPI: LNXTHERM:01 is registered as thermal_zone0

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (40 C)

forcedeth 0000:00:14.0: ifname eth0, PHY OUI 0x732 @ 1, addr 00:16:36:f7:a4:5a

forcedeth 0000:00:14.0: highdma pwrctl timirq gbit lnktim desc-v3

ACPI: device:24 is registered as cooling_device2

input: Video Bus as /class/input/input8

ACPI: Video Device [UVGA] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

ACPI: device:2a is registered as cooling_device3

input: Video Bus as /class/input/input9

ACPI: Video Device [VGA] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

b43-phy0: Broadcom 4311 WLAN found

b43-phy0 debug: Found PHY: Analog 4, Type 2, Revision 8

b43-phy0 debug: Found Radio: Manuf 0x17F, Version 0x2050, Revision 2

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAZA] enabled at IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.1[B] -> Link [LAZA] -> GSI 21 (level, high) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:10.1 to 64

b43-phy0 debug: DebugFS (CONFIG_DEBUG_FS) not enabled in kernel config

phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'pid'

Broadcom 43xx driver loaded [ Features: PR, Firmware-ID: FW13 ]

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LK1E] enabled at IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:00.0[A] -> Link [LK1E] -> GSI 16 (level, high) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:05:00.0 to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  173.14.09  Wed Jun  4 23:43:17 PDT 2008

EXT3 FS on sda4, internal journal

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/sda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:506036k

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

```

May be the new kernel can fix that?

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, your driver is loading : 

```

Broadcom 43xx driver loaded [ Features: PR, Firmware-ID: FW13 

```

----------

## d2_racing

You have a missing file :

```

# cd /etc/init.d/

# ln -s net.lo net.wlan0

```

After that can you try that :

```

# ifconfig wlan0 up 

# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

```

Also, what encryption do you want to use and also, do you want to use WPA_Supplicant ?

----------

## GioFX

```

sickcoder init.d # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                         [ ok ]

 * Starting wlan0

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory

 *   Configuring wireless network for wlan0

 *   wlan0 does not support scanning

 *   You either need to set a preferred_aps list in /etc/conf.d/wireless

 *      preferred_aps=( "ESSID1" "ESSID2" )

 *      and set associate_order_wlan0="forcepreferred"

 *      or set associate_order_wlan0="forcepreferredonly"

 *   or hardcode the ESSID to "any" and let the driver find an Access Point

 *      essid_wlan0="any"

 *   or configure defaulting to Ad-Hoc when Managed fails

 *      adhoc_essid_wlan0="WLAN"

 *   or hardcode the ESSID against the interface (not recommended)

 *      essid_wlan0="ESSID"

 *   Failed to configure wireless for wlan0                                 [ !! ]

```

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post the content of this file :

```

# cat /etc/conf.d/net

# iwlist scan

```

----------

## GioFX

```

sickcoder giofx # cat /etc/conf.d/net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

```

```

sickcoder giofx # iwlist scan

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

wmaster0  Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down

```

----------

## Aelf

I have one:

03:00.0 Network controller: Br03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11a/b/g (rev 01)

My laptop came with Win drivers for this hardware (bcmwl5). At the time there was no usable Linux driver so I installed ndiswrapper which makes it possible to use the Win driver under Linux.

I have had no problems since, except that the kernel sometimes doesn't create the wlan0 device. A restart always fixes that. I still use ndiswrapper.

my /etc/conf.d/net:

modules=( "iwconfig" )

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_wlan0="-t 12"

plus a couple of key statements

/A

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Yes, if you want the best support you can get for your Broadcom device, use ndiswrapper and the Windoze XP driver. Start at the .22 kernel and move forward. I can help  you with the full ndiswrapper setup process.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## GioFX

Thanks for answers... But on other distros like backtrack or ubuntu it works without ndiswrapper. How do they??

Now im using the 2.6.25 kernel, maybe a kernel upgrade to 2.6.26 can fix that?

Another question... With ndiswrapper can i use the monitor mode for packet injections?

----------

## pappy_mcfae

 *GioFX wrote:*   

> Thanks for answers... But on other distros like backtrack or ubuntu it works without ndiswrapper. How do they??

 

I don't know. I don't work with them. My assumption is they use an in-kernel driver since as far as I know, Ubuntu throws every module into their kernel setup. 

 *Quote:*   

> Now im using the 2.6.25 kernel, maybe a kernel upgrade to 2.6.26 can fix that?

 

the b43 module exists in every kernel from 2.6.24 to now. Pick one if you prefer to use the kernel module.

 *Quote:*   

> Another question... With ndiswrapper can i use the monitor mode for packet injections?

 No. Ndiswrapper only supports ah-hoc and managed mode.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## GioFX

Now it works, i mean ifconfig wlan0 up, and the led turns blue (on)...

I followed this topic: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-547687.html

Now i have another problem...

sickcoder giofx # iwlist wlan0 scan

wlan0     No scan results

But i have an access point here at home. How to scan for wireless networks?

[EDIT] Yes now it works with /etc/net.wlan0 start

```
sickcoder giofx # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Configuring wireless network for wlan0

 *     wlan0 connected to ESSID "HomeWifi" at 00:0F:CB:B6:A2:E9

 *     in managed mode on channel 11 (WEP disabled)

 *   Configuration not set for wlan0 - assuming DHCP

 *   Bringing up wlan0

 *     dhcp

 *       Running dhcpcd ...                                                 [ ok ]

 *       wlan0 received address 192.168.1.8/24

```

and mode monitor works too:

ifconfig wlan0 down

iwconfig wlan0 mode monitor

ifconfig wlan0 up

 :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Now i need a good sofware with GUI... wicd?

And /etc/net.wlan0 starts automatically at startup, how can remove it from boot? Because i want to start wlan0 manually

Thanks!

----------

## pappy_mcfae

I'm sure you can, but I've never tried. I did it with Slackware-12, but that has s different networking setup and dynamic.

Good luck.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## GioFX

I have another problem  :Smile:  LOL

When i boot my gentoo box, the wireless interface goes up and it get configured automatically if it can find an access point, if there are no access points it says configuration error and goes down.

I mean:

```

sickcoder giofx # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Configuring wireless network for wlan0

 *     no access points found

 *   Couldn't find any access points on wlan0

 *   Failed to configure wireless for wlan0                                 [ !! ]

sickcoder giofx #

```

If i configure it manually, may be it starts even there is no access point? Because if i use ifconfig wlan0 up, it does not work! I have to use the init script...

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Yeah, therein lies one of the foibles of Gentoo. Circumventing the initialization and bringing up the net after the init has run is rather difficult. With Slackware, it was far easier. So far, I haven't had a need to break out of the Gentoo network setup to see how difficult it would be to make something like what you propose happen.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

